# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  بالی نرفتی؟

## zibadarabi

سفر به بالی یکی از خارق العاده ترین سفرهاست همزمان که سفری اقتصادی محسوب شده در عین حال سفری مهیج و پر از جاذبه نیز هست. با ورودتان به این جزیره شگفتی، دروازه های بهشت به روی شما گشوده می شود و انگار نمونه ای از بهشت بر روی زمین است و به همین دلیل محبوب ترین تور طبیعت گردی در میان گردشگران و توریست هاست. تجربه ای کاملا عجیب و متفاوت را در شما ایجاد می کند و بسیار نیروبخش و متنوع است که هر بازدیدکننده ای را نه تنها یک بار به آغوش خود می پذیرد بلکه هرکس به تنها یک بار رفتن به جزیره بالی رضایت خاطر پیدا نمی کند.



*سفر به بالی*

دست به دامان طبیعت شوید و خودتان را مهمان شگفتی های عجیب این جزیره کنید. یکی از بهترین زمان هایی که می توانید در جزیره بالی بیشترین استفاده را بکنید در ماه های در تابستان در ماه های خرداد تا اواخر مرداد است که می تواند بهترین مناظر و طبیعت خود را برای شما به نمایان بگذارد. بالی معروف ترین مقصد گردشگری جهان، جزیره ای واقع در اندونزی است که دارای زبان محلی و از ریشه قبیله مالایی بوده که طرفداران بسیار زیادی دارد.
بالی مکان های دیدنی متنوعی دارد که تقریبا مطلوب و محبوب هر طبیعت گردی است که به این جزیره سفر می کند از جنگل میمون ها، معبد اولو واتو، کوه باتور گرفته تا باغ وحش و پارک جنگلی بالی و ساحل لگیلان و ساحل زیبای سانور در سطح جهانی، در این جزیره می توان نام برد که بهترین و معروف ترین مکان های تفریحی بالی است که تقریبا تمامی تورهای بالی از این مکان ها دیدن می کنند. با توجه به اینکه بافت ساحلی دارد این جزیره، رفت و آمد و گردش در آن با تاکسی مقدور است که هزینه معقولی داشته و می تواند بهترین آپشن برای وسیله حمل و نقل شما گردشگران عزیز باشد.
در جزیره بالی انواع عطر و طعم غذاها را می چشید که به شما قول میدهم هیچ کجای جهان طعمشان را امتحان نکرده باشید. مذهب این کشور هندوست که یکی از توصیه های ما به شما احترام به فرهنگ و مذهب آنهاست چرا که نه تنها برای تعامل بهتر شما با آنها ضروری است بلکه برای محلی های آن منطقه بسیار ارزشمند است. موقعیت جغرافیایی این جزیره باعث شده تا سبک های هنری و صنایع دستی متنوعی ساخته شده از درخت بامبو و به خصوص سبک موسیقیایی محلی و بسیار گوش نواز داشته باشند. در حین گردش در این جزیره شگفتی ها، یادتان باشد از مزارع پلکانی برنج که در سطح جهان معروف هستند و همچنین مناطق مرجانی معروف به مثلث مرجانی جهان دیدن کنید. یکی دیگر از جذابیت های تور جزیره بالی به دلیل نام مشهور آن به دروازه اقیانوس است که همه روزه بسیاری از گردشگران برای دیدن محل تلاقی دو اقیانوس هند و آرام به جزیره بالی سفر می کنند.

----------

